# My new favourite cichlid



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.cichlidexplorer.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/Eretmodus-Cyanostictus-Kigoma.jpg

Eretmodus cyanostictus

Common Goby Cichlid, Lake Tanganyika

They're just freakin adorable...


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

They look so cartoony and cute lol.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

It's great they swim like gobies. The first time I saw one sitting on it's fins just turn it's 'head' to look at me and tilt it inquisitively I was hooked. I've only had them for like three or four days. They're really awesome.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> It's great they swim like gobies. The first time I saw one sitting on it's fins just turn it's 'head' to look at me and tilt it inquisitively I was hooked. I've only had them for like three or four days. They're really awesome.


I am also intrigued by unique fish, they always seem to be higher maintenance though, like I wanted puffers and peacock eels but they require live foods and I simply don't have time to culture, harvest and feed that every day, if it's a few times a week then sure but argh, high maintenance  .


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

peacock eels don't require live food. A tank bred peacock eel can be kept on regular store bought frozen and dry foods. Many Puffers, also do not require live foods. They thoroughly enjoy them, but again a properly balanced diet is possible using just store bought regular foods.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I hear peacock eels cannot take flake foods for sure and puffers will eat it after they know that it's food. What unique kind of fish eat flake food and can live in a 25 gal with tiger and odessa barbs. I want something like eels and puffers but they are too high maintenance. Anything exotic that eats flake food?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

All three videos show different peacock family eels eating thawed frozen food.

You shouldn't be feeding flake to anything that big anyways. It is not very much food and there's a lot of surface area. Frozen food isn't hard to do or that expensive.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I would love to do a tank for these guys. Love anything goby or blenny like.

W


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

With my 2 new female convict cichlids my tank is officially overstocked lol, thank god that I have two filters to keep up


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> With my 2 new female convict cichlids my tank is officially overstocked lol, thank god that I have two filters to keep up


^ so so so so so off topic.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> ^ so so so so so off topic.


just saying that there are my current favs and I can no longer add any fish unfortunately


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Totally agree with you aquarium,,,,, the 3 i have, i've had for about a month or so now and they fascinate me more and more everytime i watch them... such character......glad there is more then just myself that love em.....

cheers!!
sheldon


----------



## cichlidsnorth (Dec 2, 2009)

these are a cool fish, I think the neatest part about them is the parenting of the fry, the parents swap the eggs half way through the rearing process! I have a friend who has successfully had them breed very cool!


----------

